
Brijit - The world in 100 words - pius
http://www.brijit.com/
======
zach
Being a big fan of The Week, this is right up my alley. Very cool.

Combine this with Arts and Letters Daily and you may never read another
medium-sized article again!

------
jbrosowsky
Think of us as The Week for the Facebook set. ;-)

------
svonkie
Very cool - and it's free!

------
andr
ingenious!

